# NEED HELP DESPERATLY!



## DROID-RAGE (Dec 12, 2011)

Droid 3/XT862,rooted and on safestrap,ended w/black screen!!! Please help,what can I do? Won't go into ap fastboot or anything for that.Only,lights up a lil bit when first turned on,shuts out again,although still on.Must power it off completely for it to go off completely.HELP!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

did you get it back up and running?
not the best forum for d3, xda is more active

Sent from my Clear using RootzWiki


----------



## DROID-RAGE (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey sd,I did attempt your way of restoring my D3,but I got stuck and to no avail.I am somewhat of a nubish,but I have been messing around with other system and am very knowledgable,however new to the D3 and Motorolas!!! If you would be so kind as to loan me a hand,I would be greatly endebted to you in the long run.I would like to thank you in advance for any assistance you may loan to me.Thanks A Mil!!!!


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

sorry missed you your reply
what did you try?
my way?

Sent from my Clear using RootzWiki


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

ok, your d3 was on 890, with ss, you wanted to update to 906, you tried flashing, 890 xml with rsd lite?

Sent from my Clear using RootzWiki


----------

